# He visto el video de Yuri Bezmenov. Posiblemente el mejor video de la historia de YouTube



## fachacine (8 Abr 2020)

Sé que tengo que flagelarme por haber tardado tanto tiempo en verlo, la estrevista es de 1984 y dura 1 hora y 21 minutos, mira que lo habéis recomendado cientos de veces, sobre todo @Joaquim y otros de vosotros y nunca hasta hoy me había decidido a verlo. Estoy impresionado, de los videos más importantes que se han colgado nunca en Youtube, haré lo que esté en mi mano a partir de este momento para predicar la palabra y recomendarlo. El último cuarto de hora desde 1:07:14 sobre cómo realizar la subversión ideológica de una sociedad es que es impresionante y adelantado a su tiempo. Insisto, entrevista de 1984 y parece que está hablando de lo que estamos viviendo ahora. Tenéis tiempo de sobra por la cuarentena, ved el video completo si no lo habéis visto. Es que es la verdad y la vida, joder. Os pido perdón por no haberlo visto antes, pensaba que habiendo leído el "Archipiélago Gulag" de Solzhenitsyn sería suficiente para entender la mentalidad psicopática de esta gentuza comunista (básicamente una banda de criminales, como dice el gran Escohotado) pero me equivocaba. Video mítico como ninguno otro, me cago en la puta.


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Abr 2020)

Lo vi hace tiempo, pero es un vídeo que no te hace ningún daño el volver a verlo. Voy a ver un rato antes de irme al sobre.


----------



## imaginARIO (8 Abr 2020)

Haz que pase


----------



## Hermericus (8 Abr 2020)

Circula cada cierto tiempo en Burbuja. 

Los progres y rojos no se atreven a verlo.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Abr 2020)

Tengo que reconocer que llegue a el gracias a @ominae , leí que le citaba en un post suyo, busqué su nombre en youtube, y booom!!


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (8 Abr 2020)

Love Letter To America de Thomas Schumann (Yuri Bezmenov)

Y aquí el libro que escribió


----------



## fachacine (8 Abr 2020)

Estamos programados para pensar que cuando los políticos hacen mal las cosas es por incompetencia. Cuando oyes a Bezmenov terminas confirmando lo que sospechabas, y es que la destrucción de los valores occidentales y liberales se hace de manera voluntaria y alevosa, no son incompetentes, son así de malvados y de psicópatas. Y mientras tanto, me levanto hoy con la encuesta de Sigma Dos según la cual el PSOE sube en intención de voto jajajaja. Esto es lo que hay, señores, y con estas mulas se supone que tenemos que arar o remar


----------



## juster (8 Abr 2020)

MUY BUENO
CUANDO LO VEA TODO COMENTARE MAS !!!


----------



## Shakyor (8 Abr 2020)

Es impresionante. Y descorazonador, porque si alguien ve voluntariamente ese video es para confirmar sus previas sospechas, pero los que de verdad necesitan verlo jamás lo harán y mucho menos se convencerán.


----------



## zeromus44 (8 Abr 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Estamos programados para pensar que cuando los políticos hacen mal las cosas es por incompetencia. Cuando oyes a Bezmenov terminas confirmando lo que sospechabas, y es que la destrucción de los valores occidentales y liberales se hace de manera voluntaria y alevosa, no son incompetentes, son así de malvados y de psicópatas. Y mientras tanto, me levanto hoy con la encuesta de Sigma Dos según la cual el PSOE sube en intención de voto jajajaja. Esto es lo que hay, señores, y con estas mulas se supone que tenemos que arar o remar



Pues de hecho, creo que es al contrario. Estamos gobernados por los tontos útiles de los que habla Bezmenov, por lo que creo que ni siquiera lo hacen de forma voluntaria.

Por supuesto, estoy abierto al debate con gente como usted. Desde luego que no lo estoy con gente como Supermarrano, Ab Askal y un largo etcétera de, precisamente, tontos útiles.

*EDIT: Acabo de ver por un zanks este comentario mío de hace un año más o menos. Joder. Qué equivocado estaba. Pero nunca es tarde para ver la luz. Los tontos útiles son el rebaño que defienden a los hijos de puta que gobiernan.*


----------



## fachacine (8 Abr 2020)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Pues de hecho, creo que es al contrario. Estamos gobernados por los tontos útiles de los que habla Bezmenov, por lo que creo que ni siquiera lo hacen de forma voluntaria.
> 
> Por supuesto, estoy abierto al debate con gente como usted. Desde luego que no lo estoy con gente como Supermarrano, Ab Askal y un largo etcétera de, precisamente, tontos útiles.



Cuando habla de los tontos útiles más que referirse a los gobernantes yo creo que se refiere a los peones que colocan en los medios de comunicación, en las cátedras de las universidades y entre los intelectuales y el mundo de la cultura


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Abr 2020)

fachacine dijo:


> Cuando habla de los tontos útiles más que referirse a los gobernantes yo creo que se refiere a los peones que colocan en los medios de comunicación, en las cátedras de las universidades y entre los intelectuales y el mundo de la cultura



Los tontos utiles se refieren a aquellos que defienden el marxismo , no como estrategia para subvertir y dominar la sociedad, sino que realmente se creen las progretadas.

Lo define en muchos sitios Bezmenov. Estos que creen en el "paraiso comunista" y lo defienden, pero cuando llega se opondrían. Entonces les asesinan ya de salida, porque siempre proceden a actuar del mismo modo


----------



## Walter Sobchak (11 Abr 2020)

El video de la entrevista es cojonudo, de todos modos a mi me gusta mas este otro en el que da una conferencia explicandolo todo al detalle.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (11 Abr 2020)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El video de la entrevista es cojonudo, de todos modos a mi me gusta mas este otro en el que da una conferencia explicandolo todo al detalle.



Son las 3 cosas obligatorias: la entrevista, la conferencia y el libro

Pero nada, a la gente le importa una mierda.

Los foreros sudando de este hilo o del otro


----------



## Amraslazar (16 Abr 2020)

En mis tiempos universitarios, que es cuando uno fuma hierba y va de revolucionario por la vida para ser el mas malote y pillar cacho, se me aproximaron los comunistas, los de la UJCE, donde militó el Coletas, para intentar captarme. Me dejé querer. Con las tías me pasaba igual, tardé muchos años en aprender a decir que no cuando me entran.

Todo lo que relata Bezmenov sobre subversión ideológica, a mi me lo contaron los propios comunistas en sus "escuelas de formación". No se cortaban una mierda, en cuanto empezaban a rular las cervezas, empezaban a reirse de los "tontos útiles", de los "progres idiotas", que serían los primeros en ir contra el Muro cuando se hiciera la revolución. No eran capaces de contenerse. Yo me reía, ellos creían que me reía con ellos, pero en realidad me reía de ellos, porque sabía que ellos mismos no eran mas que tontos útiles para sus jefes. Cuando ellos se reían pensando en poner a los progres contra el muro, yo me imaginaba a los cubanos, o a los chinos, poniéndoles contra el muro a ellos. Permanecí con ellos el tiempo justo para follarme a las tías que había follables allí, y me piré.

Realmente es una suerte que el comunismo fuera una ideología asesina, criminal, totalitaria, y económicamente aberrante. Porque la URSS estaba ganando la Guerra Fría, había conseguido pleno éxito con su plan de subversión ideológica de Occidente, y solo nos salvó el que ella misma reventara por dentro debido a sus múltiples contradicciones incompatibles con la vida.

Para ser honestos, hay que reconocer que en Occidente, en los 80, había un movimiento de reacción cultural frente a la subversión soviética. Se puede observar en el cine de los 80. "_Amanecer Rojo_" le robó la estética revolucionaria a los comunistas. Se podía ser anticomunista y malote. Se podía ser un joven patriota y molar. Brotaron los grandes héroes de acción que mataban comunistas a espuertas, como Rambo. Brotaron las películas patrióticas, como El Sargento de Hierro, o Top Gun. Comedias que se reían del comunismo como la genial Top Secret. Y hasta en taquillazos sin pretensión ideológica como Cazafantasmas, los progres eran humillados como idiotas (ese concejal de medio ambiente que por estupidez libera a los fantasmas, maravillosa metáfora).

Pero cayó la URSS, y Occidente volvió a bajar la guardia.

Se produjo entonces en los 90 un fenómeno fascinante. El marxismo cultural, pese a haber perdido a su potencia motriz, seguía reproduciéndose por inercia. Ya no había agentes soviéticos al volante, pero daba igual. Como bien dice Bezmenov, da igual que a los tontos útiles les regaran con una ducha de datos, con una hostia contra la realidad tremenda, con las imágenes de la población de Berlín Oriental saltando sobre los pedazos derruídos del Muro. Porque ya estaban adiestrados para pensar de esa manera. Solo necesitaban reajustar su "pensamiento" encontrando otra causa, otra "contradicción", otra "opresión". Convirtieron el Ecologismo en Veganismo, el Feminismo en Feminazismo, los derechos GLBT en LGTBiyxz, cultivaron los nacionalismos de cualquier pelaje, los indigenismos de cualquier condición, y cualquier cosa que pudieran instrumentalizar para demonizar al Hombre Blanco Occidental. Gentuza consumida por el auto-odio, parásitos de su propia civilización, su propia cultura, su propia raza.

Los viejos fundadores del KGB se tienen que estar partiendo de risa en sus tumbas. La URSS murió, pero el veneno que inocularon en Occidente sigue vivo y a punto de provocar el colapso de nuestra sociedad. Es la venganza del bolchevique. ¿Estamos a tiempo de pararla?


----------



## Mateo77 (30 Abr 2020)

He visto el primer video y no me parece una persona de fiar. Pienso que no es un disidente sino un agente soviético con el propósito de precisamente contribuir a la desestabilización de EEUU. Presenta el conflicto de manera superficial al tiempo que procura reforzar las ideas profundas que son las verdaderamente subversivas. También puede ser un disidente genuino, pero entonces le habrían dejado escapar tras seleccionarlo como adecuado para ese papel.
Deja atrás a mujer e hijo, defiende la agenda homosexual como esencial, habla con gran desprecio de la gente, acusa a otros de amoralidad, incide en el activismo justamente cuando ataca la espiritualidad oriental como nociva, apuntando indirectamente al cristianismo que es lo que deja sin mencionar. El único momento en que menciona la Biblia es para asociarla a manipulación comunista. Los comentarios a las fotos parecen todos ensayados, historias inventadas para la ocasión. Y en general intenta introducir el miedo, la paranoia, la deshumanización del oponente y la semilla de la rebelión en EEUU. Si no es un agente debería serlo.


----------



## Hermericus (30 Abr 2020)

Los progres son infraseres.

Lobotomizados durante decenios para su autodestrucción y la destrucción de sus paises, los mismos que antaño los lobotomizaron se lo dicen claramente, y en sus paises hacen totalmente lo contrario a lo que le instan a hacer a los progres occidentales, dando caña sin miramientos a quienes son pro-NWO.... y en Occidente, siguen inasequibles al desliento.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Abr 2020)

Un clasico.
Otro documento interesante es "The Naked Communist". Un libro mas viejo que mear de pie, pero que da tambien en el clavo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (4 May 2020)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Un clasico.
> Otro documento interesante es "The Naked Communist". Un libro mas viejo que mear de pie, pero que da tambien en el clavo.



Interesante, me lo anoto

Otro que nombrna es este

Ion Mihai Pacepa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Cga (4 May 2020)

interesante testimonio


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2020)

La URSS cayó y el proceso de subversión continuó.

La URSS desapareció y los grupos terroristas siguieron operando.

La URSS dejó de existir, pero los partidos comunistas no.


----------



## Billy Ray (4 May 2020)

Amraslazar dijo:


> En mis tiempos universitarios, que es cuando uno fuma hierba y va de revolucionario por la vida para ser el mas malote y pillar cacho, se me aproximaron los comunistas, los de la UJCE, donde militó el Coletas, para intentar captarme. Me dejé querer. Con las tías me pasaba igual, tardé muchos años en aprender a decir que no cuando me entran.
> 
> Todo lo que relata Bezmenov sobre subversión ideológica, a mi me lo contaron los propios comunistas en sus "escuelas de formación". No se cortaban una mierda, en cuanto empezaban a rular las cervezas, empezaban a reirse de los "tontos útiles", de los "progres idiotas", que serían los primeros en ir contra el Muro cuando se hiciera la revolución. No eran capaces de contenerse. Yo me reía, ellos creían que me reía con ellos, pero en realidad me reía de ellos, porque sabía que ellos mismos no eran mas que tontos útiles para sus jefes. Cuando ellos se reían pensando en poner a los progres contra el muro, yo me imaginaba a los cubanos, o a los chinos, poniéndoles contra el muro a ellos. Permanecí con ellos el tiempo justo para follarme a las tías que había follables allí, y me piré.
> 
> ...



¿Eres tan inocente que piensas que la subversión y el comunismo actual, son fruto de la inercia?....¿en serio?.


----------



## Tartufo (4 May 2020)

Está muy bien de lo que habla pero en EEUU van 10 pasos por delante o mas básicamente porque han estado realizando prácticas en secreto que están más que prohibidas y les saca una generación de ventaja o 2 al resto. Ellos son los que iniciarán la singularidad tecnológica si no es que ya la empezaron, fijaros en todos los avances que han sacado y han cambiado el mundo por completo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Nov 2020)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los tontos utiles se refieren a aquellos que defienden el marxismo , no como estrategia para subvertir y dominar la sociedad, sino que realmente se creen las progretadas.
> 
> Lo define en muchos sitios Bezmenov. Estos que creen en el "paraiso comunista" y lo defienden, pero cuando llega se opondrían. Entonces les asesinan ya de salida, porque siempre proceden a actuar del mismo modo



Un ejemplo de tontos utiles son los progres que siempre estaban a favor de Podemos y PSOE porque daban libertad para todo, y ahora son los que se están llevando mas hostias de la policia por estar en contra del confinamiento y mascarillas


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2020)

Despues de Bezmenov, el propio Adolfo tambien explicaba la Hoja de Ruta para pasar de un pais soberano a una socialdemocracia primero, y a una dictadura roja despues

Tambien es de obligatoria lectura

La hoja de ruta para pasar de una nacion soberana a ser un pais comunista, segun Hitler. Años 20 y practicada en España en los 30 y ahora


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Dic 2020)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Eres tan inocente que piensas que la subversión y el comunismo actual, son fruto de la inercia?....¿en serio?.



No es tonto, es malvado


----------



## h2o ras (3 Dic 2020)

Pillo


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (16 Abr 2021)

Es brutal


----------



## SPQR (15 Jun 2021)

Lo vi hace ya tiempo y me lo baje de un torrent -que sigo compartiendo- para tener copia de seguridad.

Me has recordado que es bueno reveyerlo periódicamente. Gracias @fachacine


----------



## SPQR (15 Jun 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Eres tan inocente que piensas que la subversión y el comunismo actual, son fruto de la inercia?....¿en serio?.



El comunismo-bolivariano actual está impulsado por los Castro que impulsaron el Foro de Sao Paulo, en 1990.






Foro de São Paulo | Cubadebate


Mecanismo de concertación de partidos y movimientos políticos de izquierda y progresistas de América Latina y el Caribe. Es un espacio de convergencia, debate y




www.cubadebate.cu





Nunca perdonaré a Bush padre que no invadiera Cuba y acabara de una vez con la serpiente barbuda al estilo Ceaucescu. El mundo entero hubiera aplaudido.

Nos hubiéramos ahorrado ratas chepudas y la ola de golpes postmodernos que está habiendo en Iberoamerica desde 1999, hasta Chile y Colombia en la actualidad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo vi hace ya tiempo y me lo baje de un torrent -que sigo compartiendo- para tener copia de seguridad.
> 
> Me has recordado que es bueno reveyerlo periódicamente. Gracias @fachacine



Este lo pusimos en el Ultimo hombre libre.






El Ultimo Hombre Libre. El recopilatorio que esperabais


Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## chemarin (15 Jun 2021)

Mateo77 dijo:


> He visto el primer video y no me parece una persona de fiar. Pienso que no es un disidente sino un agente soviético con el propósito de precisamente contribuir a la desestabilización de EEUU. Presenta el conflicto de manera superficial al tiempo que procura reforzar las ideas profundas que son las verdaderamente subversivas. También puede ser un disidente genuino, pero entonces le habrían dejado escapar tras seleccionarlo como adecuado para ese papel.
> Deja atrás a mujer e hijo, defiende la agenda homosexual como esencial, habla con gran desprecio de la gente, acusa a otros de amoralidad, incide en el activismo justamente cuando ataca la espiritualidad oriental como nociva, apuntando indirectamente al cristianismo que es lo que deja sin mencionar. El único momento en que menciona la Biblia es para asociarla a manipulación comunista. Los comentarios a las fotos parecen todos ensayados, historias inventadas para la ocasión. Y en general intenta introducir el miedo, la paranoia, la deshumanización del oponente y la semilla de la rebelión en EEUU. Si no es un agente debería serlo.



Además al denunciar esto parece como que una vez descubierto el origen bolchevique de la desinformación ya está resuelto el tema, pero lo cierto es que en Occidente se sigue manipulando de una forma descarada, promocionando toda clase de movimientos contrarios a la familia, la homosexualidad, el aborto, el anti-cristianismo, etc., y lo curioso es que muchos en este foro se creen que los dirigentes de los medios y las corporaciones (que financian todo eso) son bolcheviques, un completo despropósito por su parte. Más bien parece que los verdaderos conspiradores utilizaron a este agente para hacer creer que una vez descubiertos los conspiradores bolcheviques ya podían estar tranquilos porque había triunfado la democracia.


----------



## SPQR (15 Jun 2021)

Ese tambien me lo apunto en la lista de descargas. Güen trabajo.



Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Este lo pusimos en el Ultimo hombre libre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archimanguina (16 Jun 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> El video de la entrevista es cojonudo, de todos modos a mi me gusta mas este otro en el que da una conferencia explicandolo todo al detalle.



Brootal...."una nacion desaparece cuando abandona su religion"......españa caso paradigmatico.


----------



## Kashito (17 Jun 2021)

Ah, lo visioné hace tiempo.

Así estamos.


----------



## Lego. (17 Jun 2021)

Mejor divulgación que esta no puede tener:


----------



## trellat (17 Jun 2021)

Me espero al dia que le eche mano friker y su mujer, con musiquita de fondo y tal ...
molará más


----------



## Joaquim (17 Jun 2021)

Chica criada en Korea del Norte (a.k.a Best Korea) va a estudiar a Yale en EEUU y flipa con la dictadura giliprogre | Página 4 | Burbuja.info


----------



## eltonelero (17 Jun 2021)

Es curioso ,1984, para mas recochineo.


----------



## Joaquim (17 Jun 2021)

Amraslazar dijo:


> En mis tiempos universitarios, que es cuando uno fuma hierba y va de revolucionario por la vida para ser el mas malote y pillar cacho, se me aproximaron los comunistas, los de la UJCE, donde militó el Coletas, para intentar captarme. Me dejé querer. Con las tías me pasaba igual, tardé muchos años en aprender a decir que no cuando me entran.
> 
> Todo lo que relata Bezmenov sobre subversión ideológica, a mi me lo contaron los propios comunistas en sus "escuelas de formación". No se cortaban una mierda, en cuanto empezaban a rular las cervezas, empezaban a reirse de los "tontos útiles", de los "progres idiotas", que serían los primeros en ir contra el Muro cuando se hiciera la revolución. No eran capaces de contenerse. Yo me reía, ellos creían que me reía con ellos, pero en realidad me reía de ellos, porque sabía que ellos mismos no eran mas que tontos útiles para sus jefes. Cuando ellos se reían pensando en poner a los progres contra el muro, yo me imaginaba a los cubanos, o a los chinos, poniéndoles contra el muro a ellos. Permanecí con ellos el tiempo justo para follarme a las tías que había follables allí, y me piré.
> 
> ...









Lo que dices del cine de los 80, es realmente cierto, pero fué sobretodo un movimiento contracultural dentro de Hollywood, y muchos, como John Milius, el director de "Amanecer Rojo", fueron puestos en listas negras por ser de derechas; lo mas asqueroso, es ver como gente que entonces era claramente de derechas y antiprogre, como el mierdas de Schwarzenneger, ahora carguen contra Trump y la laman el culo a Greta Majareta.

También hubo anticomunismo en el cine de los 90, peor era mucho mas hacer leña del árbol caído que otra cosa, e incluso pienso que era una estrategia de los rojos para que creieramos que habían desaparecido, mientras por la retaguardia se iban rearmando, hablo de películas como Air Force One, de Harrison Ford, otro que ahora es progre y va con Greta Majareta, Arma Letal 4, con Danny Glover, que ahora es Demorata y apoyaba a Bernie Sanders, junto a un hoy defenestrado Mel Gibson, todos sabeis porque, o Goldeneye con unos titulos de crédito, en los que de las cenizas de la URSS salían mujeres armadas.... al igual nos iban a advertir de por donde iban a ir los tiros, y nunca mejor dicho.

Del cine anticomunista de los 80, también quisiera destacar películas como Rocky IV, Depredador, Panorama para Matar y en general todas las de Roger Moore como James Bond, Firefox de Clint Eastwood, Invasion USA, Desaparecido en Combate, Red Scorpion, No retreat no surrender, Conan: El Barbaro o Aguila de Acero.

Es mas, ese cine anticomunista, ayudó a acabar con el comunismo, grácias al trapicheo de VHS piratas que había detrás del telón de acero, cosa que se refleja a la perfección, en el caso de la Rumania de Ceaucescu, en el documental, hoy censurado por Netflix pese a que lo tuvieron en su catálogo, Chuck Norris contra el Comunismo.

Documental para el confinamiento: Chuck Norris contra el Comunismo. | Burbuja.info: Foro de economía, política y actualidad. 

Ser de derechas en Hollywood, es ser un auténtico antisistema.....

Chuck Norris - El Hollywood republicano que se atreve a reconocerlo - Libertad Digital - Cultura 

Pero lo que de verdad ayudó a derribar el Muro de Berlín, es la serie Dallas, la del JR y la Sue Ellen, sobretodo su Intro, con grandes autopitas, donde un ciudadano normal podía transitar con un magnífico coche, y mas para los estándares de los que vivían detrás del Telón de Acero, y por eso, como explique, este es uno de los motivos de porque los putos rojos odien tanto nuestro coche....

Por que los Bolcheviques odian tu Coche?? | Burbuja.info 

Los Bolcheviques odian tu coche, no el suyo. | Burbuja.info


----------



## Nicors (17 Jun 2021)

El comunismo sigue vivo en China, Rusia, Cuba, Corea del Norte, Nicaragua, Venezuela y su ideal es como en la República española la implantación de una dictadura mundial gobernada por una élite y el resto de la población sumirla en la servidumbre.


----------



## trellat (5 Ene 2023)

Amraslazar dijo:


> *Pero cayó la URSS*, y Occidente volvió a bajar la guardia.



Nos han estado a todas horas machacando con eso cuando creo que en realidad lo que cayo fue el muro, solo eso.
¿Qué pasó con la rda y todo su aparto, la stasi ...?. Nunca nos han contado nada de aquello ¿Desapareció de repente ? No lo creo.


----------



## SPQR (6 Ene 2023)

Muchos de la Stasi montaron un partido politico que tiempo después se integró en Die Linke, el Podemos alemán.

De aquellos polvos, estos lodazales.



trellat dijo:


> Nos han estado a todas horas machacando con eso cuando creo que en realidad lo que cayo fue el muro, solo eso.
> ¿Qué pasó con la rda y todo su aparto, la stasi ...?. Nunca nos han contado nada de aquello ¿Desapareció de repente ? No lo creo.


----------



## trellat (6 Ene 2023)

Se hizo una película cojonuda sobre la stasi
La vida de los otros (2006) - FilmAffinity

y ahí quedo todo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (6 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Son las 3 cosas obligatorias: la entrevista, la conferencia y el libro
> 
> Pero nada, a la gente le importa una mierda.
> 
> Los foreros sudando de este hilo o del otro



NO te parezca mal Cesard, pero es que eres muy agresivo respondiendo.
La gente no se vee ni se lo lee, porque antes le has respondido 4 frescas y te ha mandado a la playa... y lo se, porque me ha pasado.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> NO te parezca mal Cesard, pero es que eres muy agresivo respondiendo.
> La gente no se vee ni se lo lee, porque antes le has respondido 4 frescas y te ha mandado a la playa... y lo se, porque me ha pasado.



Mis mensajes agresivos son la consecuencia de la impotencia y la frustración, el saber que la todo se va a pique, aunque de forma lenta, y no parece que pueda remediarse...de ahí el cabreo.

La parsimonia, el jijijajeo, la calma de la gente...y veo que la sociedad se destruye. 

De ahí que ese cabreo muestra una derrota al fin y al cabo, pero me cuesta relajarme viendo estas cosas


----------



## trellat (6 Ene 2023)

Mateo77 dijo:


> He visto el primer video y no me parece una persona de fiar



Te iba a contestar otra cosa analizando todo lo que dices pero he caido en la cuenta finalmente de que posiblemente tengas razón en eso de "no es de fiar". El tio sigue siendo un kgb que va a esparcir mierda dando nombres publicamente de todos, del tal ed kennedy, los beattles, los jipis de jolibud ... "todos gilipollas, tontos útiles a los que hemos engañado todos estos años" ¡tension, necesitamos tensión ...!.
Pero no quita que lo que cuenta seguramente es todo cierto.

Documental que debería de ver todo el mundo. Vamos, de obligada visión en los colegios:* los tontos son muy peligrosos*

Por cierto. Este tio tambien tiene razon
Putin alerta: la ideología ‘woke’ está destruyendo Occidente (gaceta.es)
pero ...¿Es de fiar? 

tension, tension!


----------



## trellat (6 Ene 2023)

Nada que no supiese el Rey

El día que Elvis se ofreció a Nixon para acabar con el comunismo y los porros (elespanol.com) 

Desde que murió él y John Wayne ... usa en picado


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Ene 2023)

Resumen de este hilo:

Patriotas "españoles" que aceptan la explicación unilateral del mundo por parte de EEUU, y critican a los "antipatriotas" que aceptan la explicación unilateral del mundo por parte de la URSS.

Ni son españoles ni patriotas ni nada, si lo fueran tendrían alguna explicación del mundo (y de "España") de producción propia. Pero, no la tienen. Sólo saben consumir pseudo explicaciones foráneas que nacen de potencias imperialistas enfrentadas.

Con la guerra de Ucrania este disparate está viendo sus mayores cotas de demencia, en un todos contra todos:

1- Comunistas buenos contra comunistas malos.
2- Nazis fetén buenos contra nazis supuestamente traidores.
3- Socialdemócratas antinazis a favor de la Ucrania neonazi.
4- Anti rusos que critican la Rusia actual por echar de menos la URSS, apoyando a Rusia contra Ucrania.
5- Etc.

Todos ellos se creen las personas mejor formadas y informadas de la historia.


----------



## trellat (6 Ene 2023)

SPQR dijo:


> Nunca perdonaré a Bush padre que no invadiera Cuba y acabara de una vez con la serpiente barbuda al estilo Ceaucescu. El mundo entero hubiera aplaudido.



Pues ya ves, no lo hizo ni él, ni clinton ...ni su padre recien caida la urss
ruaaaro ruaro ... ruaro, ein?


----------



## Magufillo (6 Ene 2023)

Tampoco lograron derrotar a Viet Nam.
Las democracias nunca tuvieron como intención destruir el comunismo. Si la URSS desapareció fue por puro interés. Era carísimo mantener dos órbitas. Solo dejaron una facción, mientras China, crecía en la sombra .


----------



## Beto (6 Ene 2023)

Pillo sitio para ver el video


----------



## Magufillo (7 Ene 2023)

Tal y como dice en el video,Rusia pasó de ser aliada de EEUU para luego ser enemiga a muerte.
El caso es que, la URSS, no acabó exterminada como Alemania ni divida ni siquiera lanzaron una sola bombita aunque, eso si, ambas potencias tenían frita a la población con la paranoia nuclear .


----------



## trellat (7 Ene 2023)

Amraslazar dijo:


> Para ser honestos, hay que reconocer que en Occidente, en los 80, había un movimiento de reacción cultural frente a la subversión soviética. Se puede observar en el cine de los 80. "_Amanecer Rojo_" le robó la estética revolucionaria a los comunistas. Se podía ser anticomunista y malote. Se podía ser un joven patriota y molar. Brotaron los grandes héroes de acción que mataban comunistas a espuertas, como Rambo. Brotaron las películas patrióticas, como El Sargento de Hierro, o Top Gun. Comedias que se reían del comunismo como la genial Top Secret. Y hasta en taquillazos sin pretensión ideológica como Cazafantasmas, los progres eran humillados como idiotas (ese concejal de medio ambiente que por estupidez libera a los fantasmas, maravillosa metáfora).



Nos ha jodio ....

MARAVILLOSOS 80´s



Hasta hay un un hilo dedicado a ellos que va ya pr las 100 paginas ... la música, el cine que se hizo en occidente ...deslumbraron a todo los jovenes del mundo, hasta a los rusos ...y chinos, no olvidemos, pero con estos últimos ya había acuerdos firmados (nixon). Pienso que no fue casualidad todo aquello teniendo un presidente americano con un pasado en el cine.

Siempre lo de dicho.
- Nixon puso los cimientos para ganar la batalla economica al comunismo (pagando un altisimo precio, de aquellos lodos ...esta mierda).
- Reagan puso la puntilla ganando la batalla cultural, y es que los jovenes rusos (el verdadero motor de todo) ...dejaron de creer.


Amraslazar dijo:


> Pero cayó la URSS, y Occidente volvió a bajar la guardia.
> 
> *Se produjo entonces en los 90 un fenómeno fascinante. El marxismo cultural,* pese a haber perdido a su potencia motriz, seguía reproduciéndose por inercia. Ya no había agentes soviéticos al volante, pero daba igual. Como bien dice Bezmenov, da igual que a los tontos útiles les regaran con una ducha de datos, con una hostia contra la realidad tremenda, con las imágenes de la población de Berlín Oriental saltando sobre los pedazos derruídos del Muro. Porque ya estaban adiestrados para pensar de esa manera. Solo necesitaban reajustar su "pensamiento" encontrando otra causa, otra "contradicción", otra "opresión". Convirtieron el Ecologismo en Veganismo, el Feminismo en Feminazismo, los derechos GLBT en LGTBiyxz, cultivaron los nacionalismos de cualquier pelaje, los indigenismos de cualquier condición, y cualquier cosa que pudieran instrumentalizar para demonizar al Hombre Blanco Occidental. Gentuza consumida por el auto-odio, parásitos de su propia civilización, su propia cultura, su propia raza.



Te equivocas, eso llegó mas adelante.
Lo que ocurrió es que una vez tumbado el enemigo durante 45 años ... ¿Y ahora qué?. El progreso, el verdadero, el que se produce porque tienes un enemigo que te reta y te exije se vió bruscamente frenado. La carrera espacial, guerra fria ... incluso el cine que comentas en los 80 se hizo con el propósito de ser mejores que los comunistas, una vez vencidos ... ya dejo de tener sentido todo.
¿Por qué optaron los americanos entonces? Por eL CONTROL --> Internet,* tremenda cagada.*
Adivina quienes eran grandes expertos en eso del CONTROL, de tener a toda la gente en un puño ... . Y de aquí al marxismo cultural.
Ya digo, no es una cosa que crea que haya venido deliberadamente. Es un remanente que quedo ahí de la guerra fria y que la nefasta gestión de los americanos estos ultimos 30 años ha propiciado que volviese todo aquello


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (7 Ene 2023)

Es gracioso ver a todos los que se cagaban en el plan que expone Yuri en 2020 ahora se volvieron todos pro KGB ruso en 2022 jajaja. Mismamente el propio Surovikin, el comandante en jefe que dirige al ejército ruso en Ucrania fue quien se encargó de intentar repeler el golpe de estado en la URSS en los 90s. Siguen siendo los mismos con otro nombre.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mis mensajes agresivos son la consecuencia de la impotencia y la frustración, el saber que la todo se va a pique, aunque de forma lenta, y no parece que pueda remediarse...de ahí el cabreo.
> 
> La parsimonia, el jijijajeo, la calma de la gente...y veo que la sociedad se destruye.
> 
> De ahí que ese cabreo muestra una derrota al fin y al cabo, pero me cuesta relajarme viendo estas cosas



Si lo entiendo.
Pero en esta casa la gente va entrando en distintos momentos. Vienen de distintas ideologias... y estan en momentos vitales distintos.

A mi ahora me pilla en el momento digamos correcto... ando ahora sacandome una certificacion y por eso no me lo he visto entero... lo acabare cuando termine lo otro. Simplemente que a la gente le dirigas al tema... con la debida correccion.

Al final el que ha estudiado en secundaria historia contemporanea para algo mas que aprobar el examen, le surgen una serie de dudas que dices... esto no encaja, y esto tampoco , y esto no hay dios que se lo crea.. esto es simplemente absurdo... y este material viene a rellenar una serie de huecos de modo convincente.

Aparte es que los que ya peinamos canas cuando eramos mocosos veiamos pelis como estas, que tambien vienen a explicar otro agujero historico grande...



A mis amigos siempre les he dicho que no sabia si los buenos habian ganado la segunda guerra mundial... primero porque sentia que me estaban tangando... y segundo porque las caras de horror eran buenisimas, y he sido siempre de tocar los cojones por tocarlos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si lo entiendo.
> Pero en esta casa la gente va entrando en distintos momentos. Vienen de distintas ideologias... y estan en momentos vitales distintos.
> 
> A mi ahora me pilla en el momento digamos correcto... ando ahora sacandome una certificacion y por eso no me lo he visto entero... lo acabare cuando termine lo otro. Simplemente que a la gente le dirigas al tema... con la debida correccion.



Si es fácil decirlo, pero hay veces que la sensacion de frustracion te domina de tal modo que ya pierdes los papeles.

Ademas tienes que entender que hay muchos que van a mala fe. Tú seguramente no, pero no creas que la mayoría es gente equivocada pero que se corrige, sino que es gente que busca la mentira.

Esto te recomiendo los hilos de @ominae 



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Al final el que ha estudiado en secundaria historia contemporanea para algo mas que aprobar el examen, le surgen una serie de dudas que dices... esto no encaja, y esto tampoco , y esto no hay dios que se lo crea.. esto es simplemente absurdo... y este material viene a rellenar una serie de huecos de modo convincente.



Pues voy a decirte una cosa. Cada vez mas creo, no solo que los buenos eran los del Eje, sino que cuando se estudia es tan evidente que es así, que los ganadores de la guerra han decidido hacer lo que hacen, una estrategia puramente emocional contra los perdedores donde no pueda haber debate, porque es imposible que ganen un debate abierto.



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Aparte es que los que ya peinamos canas cuando eramos mocosos veiamos pelis como estas, que tambien vienen a explicar otro agujero historico grande...



Te recomiendo unas cuantas pelis de aquí






Recopilatorio de películas producidas en el Tercer Reich


Buenas noches a todos, os dejo aquí un enlace de MEGA con varias películas rodadas en la etapa NS por si a alguien le interesa. https://mega.nz/folder/VNcykRKb#x3ei_0Nd4dS8OVxvB86HjQ




www.burbuja.info





Es un tipo de películas que no tienen nada que ver con el cine que hayas podido ver antes. Totalmente distinto con enfoques completamente nuevos.

A mí me han convencido mucho con un genero de películas contra el Imperio británico que son bastante profundas e interesantes en tema histórico, pero en varios temas más.



Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> A mis amigos siempre les he dicho que no sabia si los buenos habian ganado la segunda guerra mundial... primero porque sentia que me estaban tangando... y segundo porque las caras de horror eran buenisimas, y he sido siempre de tocar los cojones por tocarlos.



Explica mas hasta donde llegabas con la trolleada


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Ene 2023)

Entonces que afirmáis las lumbreras del foro, que Rusia domina el mundo? Que se esta haciendo la guerra a ella misma? 
Habría que mirar hacia Londres, concretamente a la sociedad fabiana.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si es fácil decirlo, pero hay veces que la sensacion de frustracion te domina de tal modo que ya pierdes los papeles.
> 
> Ademas tienes que entender que hay muchos que van a mala fe. Tú seguramente no, pero no creas que la mayoría es gente equivocada pero que se corrige, sino que es gente que busca la mentira.
> 
> ...



Basicamente explicando los agujeros historicos en plan Valle-Inclan haciendo un esperpento.... ridiculizando un poco la version oficial y alguno se quedaba con cara de.. joder, pues no se me habia ocurrido.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Si es fácil decirlo, pero hay veces que la sensacion de frustracion te domina de tal modo que ya pierdes los papeles.
> 
> Ademas tienes que entender que hay muchos que van a mala fe. Tú seguramente no, pero no creas que la mayoría es gente equivocada pero que se corrige, sino que es gente que busca la mentira.



Naci un mes antes de que aprobasen la constitucion.
Y pense que mi quinta , que ya la guerra le quedaba atras, enterraria a las dos Españas... y lo pensaba sinceramente... y que mal que bien nos soportariamos....en paz. Eso hasta que hizo irrupcion POdemos.

Ahi me di cuenta que con pulsar dos teclas ya estabamos mentalmente 70 años atras...

Si a mi Francoya me quedaba atras y cuando naci estaba ya bien frio... si que me choco tremendamente ver como chavales 10 o 15 años mas jovenes eran autenticos talibanes... vamos que parecia que los de la Brigada Politico Social les habia dado mas palos que a una estera dia si y dia tambien toda su infancia... Ahi me di cuenta cuan ideologizados estaban gente que se suponia muchos menos ideologizados ya que habian crecido en democracia...

Y aunque he hecho todo lo posible por desmontarlos en mi circulo de amigos y conocidos, me queda gran pesar de que no haya habido un movimiento potente al que unirme para fulminarlos... y ahora es demasiado tarde. Ese si que es mi gran pesar.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Naci un mes antes de que aprobasen la constitucion.
> Y pense que mi quinta , que ya la guerra le quedaba atras, enterraria a las dos Españas... y lo pensaba sinceramente... y que mal que bien nos soportariamos....en paz. Eso hasta que hizo irrupcion POdemos.
> *
> Ahi me di cuenta que con pulsar dos teclas ya estabamos mentalmente 70 años atras...*
> ...



Pues cuando entiendes bien la IIGM se entiende mucho mejor todo que con solo la guerra civil.

Nada es lo que parece.

Lo que te remarco en negrita así es, sí.


----------



## Amraslazar (7 Ene 2023)

trellat dijo:


> Nos ha jodio ....
> 
> MARAVILLOSOS 80´s
> 
> ...



El socialismo posmoderno tiene su eclosión en el Mayo del 68. Pero todavía existe la URSS, que fomenta a los socialistas posmodernos en Occidente, porque son los que han demostrado ser eficaces al provocar la retirada de EEUU de Vietnam, pero a la vez tiene que seguir respaldando a sus peones a sueldo, que son los socialistas marxistas. La izquierda occidental está, por tanto, dividida entre los socialistas marxistas y los socialistas posmodernos. La derecha occidental, por su parte, todavía tiene, como bien dices, el incentivo de tener delante un enemigo claro, el Bloque Soviético.

En los 80, la derecha se rie de los posmodernos y teme a los marxistas, mientras que los marxistas odian a los posmodernos con mas saña que a los capitalistas, porque son los que les están disputando su nicho.

Cuando cae el Muro en 1990, se simplifican los factores. La derecha, confiada por la victoria sobre el Comunismo, decreta el Fin de la Historia, y cree que ya no hace falta dar mas la batalla cultural. El socialismo marxista ha quedado deslegitimado. Dejan de fluir los cheques desde Moscú. Se crean las circunstancias para la unificación de la izquierda en torno al nuevo credo socialista posmoderno. Se abandona el marxismo ortodoxo, lo cual resuelve la división entre socialistas demócraticos y socialistas comunistas que había estallado a principios del Siglo XX. Se mantiene el elemento feminista y el elemento antioccidental, que ya formaban parte del credo socialista, y se incorporan el ecologismo y el homosexualismo.

Bajo estos cuatro pilares (feminismo, antioccidentalismo, ecologismo y homosexualismo) se fragua la nueva izquierda que ecolosiona con el cambio de milenio.

Pero la historia sigue. Ahora vemos una vuelta de la derecha a la batalla cultural, como en los 80. Y también vemos resquebrajamientos en el bloque ideológico de la izquierda: El Ecologismo es incompatible con el desarrollo económico. El feminismo entra el contradicción con el homosexualismo, porque las mujeres necesitan a los hombres para parasitar de ellos. Solo el antioccidentalismo se mantiene incuestionable, dejando en evidencia que destruir la civilización occidental siempre ha sido el objetivo de base del socialismo, el resto de elementos solo eran herramientas para ese fin.

¿Qué nos queda? Seguir explotando las contradicciones del enemigo. Hemos ganado el poder cuestionar públicamente el feminismo, que antes era incuestionable. Hemos ganado que los homosexuales se van haciendo cada vez mas de derechas, abandonando el lobby LGTBixyz y dejando de ser la tropa de choque de los socialistas. Tenemos que seguir riéndonos de los veganos. E incluso en algunos países empiezan a atreverse a cuestionar públicamente las políticas inmigracionistas que alimentan la quintacolumna antioccidental en nuestro propio territorio.

Frente a los derrotistas que pretenden convencernos de que todo se ha perdido ya, y que no son mas que tontos útiles del enemigo, tan bien descritos por Bezmenov, debemos seguir rearmando la guerra cultural y analizando el tablero para identificar las oportunidades que nos brindan los errores y las contradicciones del enemigo.

Si luchamos, podemos ganar o podemos perder. Si nos entregamos al derrotismo, ya hemos perdido.


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Ene 2023)

Esta mas que claro que la IIGM no la ganaron los buenos, aunque la pregunta es, la perdieron los malos?


----------



## sinfonier (7 Ene 2023)

Clásico, lo tengo descargado


----------



## NiÑo12Añ0s (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Mis mensajes agresivos son la consecuencia de la impotencia y la frustración, el saber que la todo se va a pique, aunque de forma lenta, y no parece que pueda remediarse...de ahí el cabreo.
> 
> La parsimonia, el jijijajeo, la calma de la gente...y veo que la sociedad se destruye.
> 
> De ahí que ese cabreo muestra una derrota al fin y al cabo, pero me cuesta relajarme viendo estas cosas



A la gente que te lee a ti o a mi se la suda como te sientas, solo piensan en ellos, tu no eres el ombligo del mundo. Nadie va a sentir pena por ti, ni tus ideas van a causar un mayor interes por decir que estas muy frustrado. Solo eres un random mas en internet. Da igual que tus argumentos sean buenos si la manera de comunicarlos es escupir ladrillos y que la otra persona se lo coma a la fuerza.

Hay que joderse y poner buena cara si queremos vender cualquier tipo de idea. Sobretodo ideas desafiantes como estas. Te recomiendo este libro:


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ene 2023)

NiÑo12Añ0s dijo:


> A la gente que te lee a ti o a mi se la suda como te sientas, solo piensan en ellos, tu no eres el ombligo del mundo. Nadie va a sentir pena por ti, ni tus ideas van a causar un mayor interes por decir que estas muy frustrado. Solo eres un random mas en internet. Da igual que tus argumentos sean buenos si la manera de comunicarlos es escupir ladrillos y que la otra persona se lo coma a la fuerza.
> 
> Hay que joderse y poner buena cara si queremos vender cualquier tipo de idea. Sobretodo ideas desafiantes como estas. Te recomiendo este libro:



Y yo tampoco soy el responsable del país ni debo salvar a la gente.

Mis argumentos no son escuchados, pero eso no significa que un jijijajeísta como tú vaya a comer menos mierda que yo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (7 Ene 2023)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y yo tampoco soy el responsable del país ni debo salvar a la gente.
> 
> Mis argumentos no son escuchados, pero eso no significa que un jijijajeísta como tú vaya a comer menos mierda que yo.



Independientemente de eso. Cesard...
En el foro convivimos dos tipos de foreros... olvidandonos de su ideologia:
- los pollaviejas que conocimos el mundo pre 11M.
-los que andaban con pañales en el 11M.

España iba caminando por la cuerda floja hasta ahi... ese fue el punto de inflexion de este pais.

Ellos no conocieron la España previa y entiendo que cuando hablamos de segun que cosas no lo entiendan.
Ellos no han conocido una clase en la que solo habia un hijo de padres separados, habia a lo mejor un hijo de inmis, habia ... habia .. habia. Hay veces que veo series de los 80 y 90 de cuando era pequeño y no me puedo creer como ha cambiado el pais... Y YO LO HE VIVIDO. Como le explicas eso a un milenial??? es como si a un troglodita le enseñas un mechero... a el que tiene las manos peladas intentando hacer fuego... es que no es facil. Y requiere mucha... pero que mucha paciencia.

Y quizas lo que habria que hacer como complemento al ultimo hombre... es una serie de videos sobre como se ha transformado España... igual con eso...se facilitaba el tema. Por otra parte hay un componente educacional muy importante en la escuela.

No creci en la escuela franquista, pero el experimento de la PSOE, no estaba tan implementado como a dia de hoy... e incluso entre cierta parte del profesorado, fueran de una cuerda o otra, tenian la verguenza torera de intentar que desarrollases un espiritu critico sobre las cosas. Eso ha desaparecido completamente. Hay que tener paciencia con la chavalada... ellos nos ven como fosiles de otra era... y les han educado para que se crean la hostia, siendo cada vez mas iletrados.


----------



## trellat (Domingo a la(s) 5:41 PM)

Amraslazar dijo:


> *Se crean las circunstancias* para la unificación de la izquierda en torno al nuevo credo socialista posmoderno. Se abandona el marxismo ortodoxo, lo cual resuelve la división entre socialistas demócraticos y socialistas comunistas que había estallado a principios del Siglo XX. Se mantiene el elemento feminista y el elemento antioccidental, que ya formaban parte del credo socialista, y se incorporan el ecologismo y el homosexualismo.
> 
> Bajo estos cuatro pilares (feminismo, antioccidentalismo, ecologismo y homosexualismo) se fragua la nueva izquierda que ecolosiona con el cambio de milenio.



Y qué circunstancias son esas, a que se debe todo ello ...?
*INTERNET*, ya te lo dije, entendiendo como tal en lo que ha degenerado (control), que por otra parte no se muy bien si era lo que se buscaba en un principio (11-S) ...
Asi pues, dos RRSS, dos Ap de comunicaciones instantaneas, youtube ... y cada uno de nosotros con un dispositivo (miniordenador) con camara allá donde vamos, dispuestos a subir a la red todo lo que nos ocurre ... esto es lo que hay. ¿Te das cuenta en el ente totalitario que vivimos? ES UNA PUTA OBRA MAESTRA, ni Stalin en sus mejores sueños ...
Y como colofón, para darle vidilla a todo lo que te expongo -> doctrina marxista con la que captar a los chalados (que ya dio tan buen resultado en el siglo pasdo), miles de trols (pocos pero ruidosos) dando que hablar en las RRSS ... esas son las circunstancias. ¿Como no van a ser propicias para todo eso que dices?
¿Crees que desvario?



Todos chalados, tanto los alumnos como el tio ese entrando a la gresca ... pero por favor "don´t feed the trol" caballero, ante esa stuación, gente con las intenciones del "¡tension. necesitamos tensión!" hay que dar media vuelta y largarse. No hay mejor desprecio que él no aprecio.


Amraslazar dijo:


> Pero la historia sigue.* Ahora vemos una vuelta de la derecha a la batalla cultural, como en los 80.* Y también vemos resquebrajamientos en el bloque ideológico de la izquierda: El Ecologismo es incompatible con el desarrollo económico.



jeje ¿estas de guasa? Hoy en dia no hay ni música ni pelis por las que pagar como en los 80, todo eso es gratis por cortesía de* INTERNET*, y ahí lo único rentable es la confrontacion no ensalzar los valores occidentales (lo que debería ser), al video de antes te remito ....
Acuerdate "Si algo es gratis el producto eres TU" y espera que vamos a más, las CBCD, la RBU ... menudo merdolon que tenemos encima, no somos conscientes d lo que hemos comprado.

¿Crees que estoy chalado? Donde fue recientemente la churri del coletas supeministra de igualdad ... a usa, no a rusia, china, venezuela, cuba ....
El problema lo tenemos en casa


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (Lunes a la(s) 1:03 PM)

no me interesa gracias, viva por siempre Stalin y el comunismo


----------



## trellat (Lunes a la(s) 4:02 PM)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> no me interesa gracias, viva por siempre Stalin y el comunismo



joder que trol mas malo jojo


----------

